# Handel - Celebration Edition (39 CDs), Brilliant Classics.



## bwv1080 (Nov 20, 2008)

Handel - Celebration Edition (39 CDs), Brilliant Classics.

1) Are the performances good?
2) How complete is it, i.e. how far is it from being the opera omnia of Haendel?
3) Any technical flaws?
4) Is it worth buying? 

Thanks!


----------



## xJuanx (Feb 24, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't buy it. I think there are way more better recordings of those works, rather than Marriner.


----------

